# Virtual Walker For Rufus........



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

.........if anyone would like to be a virtual walker in Rufus Runs 4 Rescue on June 7th, (I realize Sacramento might be a little far for everybody!! LOL) then go on www.hbgrr.org, download the registration form, send it in with the registration money with a VIRTUAL WALKER written on it along with all your mailing information, and you'll get a 2009 Rufus Runs 4 Rescue bandana in the mail. (I know, I know - - lots of members hate bandanas, but, what the heck--it's for a great cause) If there are any 2009 silicone wrist bands left over we'll throw one of those in also.

Peace
Steve & the Rufus gang


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

made this a sticky and hopefully tomorrow if hubby gets paid, i will do a virtual walk registration. I know of someone that will be walking there in spirit with you Steve. We all still miss him and he always said he would be coming out there to walk with you, now he can.


----------

